# Should I rub my fatties?



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi everyone  :D . I was wondering what, if any, rub should I apply to my 1st fatties and, how long should they stand seasoned before putting them on the smoker? I picked up 2 sage, 1 hot ( got the last one ) and, 1 reg. Jimmy Dean rolls earlier today. Thanks for the suggestions  :) , Daun


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 3, 2007)

Daun, can't speak for anyone else, but I don't rub mine. They seem to be seasoned just enough the way they are. I've seen discussion in the forum before (can't remember where though). If memory serves correct, general conclusion was the same - don't bother as it doesn't change much.

Try one if you'd like to see for yourself.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 3, 2007)

Sure PC, thats what all the boys say :roll: 

Seriously Daun, don't bother with a rub, it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ya'll  :) , we'll just go au natual and wing it with some hickory chips for company  8) . Once again, it is a pleasure to continue our aquaintance, nothing like smoke and bluegrass on PBS... Daun


----------



## cheech (Feb 3, 2007)

I would agree no rub but just for giggles try some with and some with out some time just for the experience. This hobby is great in the way that it allows ofr you to try things many different ways and fine tune things to fit your preferences


----------



## ultramag (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't rub mine either. :oops:


----------



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I think we'll go rubbed AND naked tomorrow  :P ! Have a great Superbowl and please don't drink and drive ( or at least be reasonable !!!!) . Lost a brother  to a DD and wouldn't wish that on anyone (on both sides)  :cry:  :cry:   :) . Stay safe and look forward to all of your posts from the TBS that are surely wafting this way from an awesome match-up. ~~~. Daun


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 4, 2007)

Naw they're already spicy! Unless you want to kick it up a notch ... sprinkle it with some Canjun spice


----------



## dacdots (Feb 4, 2007)

The only thing I do with mine is rub on a little olive oil,it seems to hold in the juices a little better.


----------



## dgross (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone  :D ! We smoked 3 fatties yesterday with some ABT's and everything turned out great  :D .Decided not to rub since it was our 1st. time trying these. Plan on having the leftovers on some homemade buttermilk biscuits for breakfast-yummmmm :lol: ! Thanks for the idea Deejaydebi  :) .Daun


----------

